# SMS-Falle als Antwort auf  Autoinserat



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2004)

http://www.sr-online.de/statisch/Programm/Fernsehen/ARD/Plusminus/20040706/thema01.html


> Wer Kontakt hatte, bekommt die unangenehmen Folgen des Telefonats mit dem angeblichen Vermarkter zu spüren. Ohne Ankündigung flattert dann erst einmal eine Zahlungsaufforderung über rund 100 Euro ins Haus, egal, ob man interessiert war oder nicht. Einzige Gegenleistung: Eine Anzeige im Internet, auf einer kaum bekannten Seite, die fast niemand findet.


----------

